# SD content on HDTV R15/R22



## ccmilesd (May 2, 2009)

Longtime Lurker here with my first big question (normally I'm a good searcher)...

I've got a R15 DVR, and what I'm pretty sure is a 18" round dish...

We're in the middle of the woods and were told that the Line of Sight hole in the trees by our house was not wide enough to get HD programming.... but was big enough to get SD programming..

I've been running this setup for over a year now, and it wasn't a big deal until just recently when I purchased a bigger HD LCD TV. I ran into issues with my new stereo that only switched HDMI sources.... I had to go out and buy a S-Video to HDMI converter... (chose to, I could have gone SVideo into the TV but wanted a smooth switching system).

*Question is:*

Should I go with the R22 for advanced video out features like HDMI? The "On Demand" already is pretty attractive in itself.... Could I get a widescreen aspect ratio with the R22?  Any better picture quality? Did anyone ever figure out a way to have Directv send them one?

The quality on my R15 is so bad (low quality & 4:3) I often find myself buying my most favorite shows in SD on my appletv which looks MUCH better.

I'd also be open to creative solutions on how to get enough of a signal that I could bring in a bigger dish and receive HD (can post pics). Installers haven't very willing to help brainstorm and I don't have any "in the know" friends.

Thanks so much... I really appreciate the community here.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

ccmilesd said:


> I'd also be open to creative solutions on how to get enough of a signal that I could bring in a bigger dish and receive HD (can post pics). Installers haven't very willing to help brainstorm and I don't have any "in the know" friends.
> 
> Thanks so much... I really appreciate the community here.


Others can fill you in on the details, but I've seen people here using multiple dishes, each single one getting a satellite, each in a different location


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

ccmilesd said:


> We're in the middle of the woods and were told that the Line of Sight hole in the trees by our house was not wide enough to get HD programming.... but was big enough to get SD programming..


In a market like Seattle you can now use the 3LNB ka,ku dish. LOS of that this is near identical to you current 18" and you should be able to get HD programming.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Check out the links in my signature. Also check out the aerial map and line-of-sight information at http://www.dishpointer.com

You only need to aim for 99, 101 and 103ºW satellites, and they're very close together in the sky. You can use the moon's position in the sky a couple of times each month to help you "see" exactly where the satellites are located and find a suitable dish location.


----------



## ccmilesd (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for such quick replies.... you're all so helpful.

So, to recap: I can go from a dish like this 18 inch Dual LNB 

to

One like this Tripple LNB, Ka/Ku Combo (wrong LNB?) OR this 18x20 

If I'm getting the 99/101/103 I should be fine..... its the 110/119 that really broaden the beam and I'll be OK w/out them. Sounds like the multi-dish setup might also be an option if I really get desperate.

Here's a "Behind the dish" view from the 4ft? tripod..... again, its the only place at our house that an installer would even find just the 101... The first guy left having given into defeat, but a second order and second installer got it working perfect.



















SO, original question..... If I stick with the current setup for a while, would the R22 give me any better SD picture quality with HDMI output on my HDTV?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

ccmilesd said:


> One like this Tripple LNB, Ka/Ku Combo


That's the pone you'll need. I suggest finding an independent installer. I don't think too many HSPs want to take the risk.


ccmilesd said:


> If I'm getting the 99/101/103 I should be fine.....


It looks like a tight fit but I do think you have two degrees on both side and a fraction in elevation on both sides.



ccmilesd said:


> Sounds like the multi-dish setup might also be an option if I really get desperate.


You won't need 110/119 so don't bother with all this work.



ccmilesd said:


> SO, original question..... If I stick with the current setup for a while, would the R22 give me any better SD picture quality with HDMI output on my HDTV?


I think the improvement would be extremely small compared to Svideo. Seeing the 'garbage' signal you're working with. Svideo is pretty much as good as it will get or SD.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the woods, but I wouldn't hold out a whole lot of hope for even 99 & 103 with that LOS...


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> I love the woods, but I wouldn't hold out a whole lot of hope for even 99 & 103 with that LOS...


I'll bet money that he will.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I would think so as well, 4 degrees requires a pretty narrow window.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

My "tree window" for 99/101/103º is about the same as that. You'll be fine. Check the link in my signature to see when the moon will next appear at the satellite locations and you can doublecheck before calling an installer.


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

ccmilesd said:


> SO, original question..... If I stick with the current setup for a while, would the R22 give me any better SD picture quality with HDMI output on my HDTV?


Probably not significantly. When I first got my R22-100, I actually thought the picture quality was inferior to my R15-500 that had previously been connected to the same TV (R15 was connected via the modulated coax connection; R22 via composite).

I have since replaced that television and my R22 is now connected to a high-definition LCD TV via the HDMI cable. I did do some comparisons of the R22 connected via composite, component, and HDMI to this TV. In my opinion the HDMI connection gave the best picture quality. BUT, it is still 480p standard definition and it is still 4:3 aspect ratio. With the exception of a couple of programs I have downloaded via DIRECTV on Demand, I have not seen any 16:9 programming accessible with the R22. Others have reported that the 16:9 setting is useful in some markets where the locals are actually the HD feed downres'd to SD. That doesn't apply in my market, so I can't comment.

In addition to my R22-100 that is connected via HDMI to an HD LCD TV, I have an R15-500 connected via composite to a (smaller) HD LCD TV, and an R15-500 connected via coax to an old 27" CRT TV. Frankly, I don't see a whole lot of difference between the picture quality on any of them. That is, nothing I would attribute to the DVR. The picture is certainly sharper on both LCDs than on the old CRT, but that CRT is probably 13 years old now and it has become difficult to successfully adjust the focus. The font used in the system menus seems more readable on the R22 than the R15s, but to me that isn't significant--it's the programming picture quality that matters.

Personally, I prefer my R22 to my R15s mainly because I can use the 30-second skip (instead of slip) and for the network access (which provides on-demand, DIRECTV2PC, etc.). Now that I'm using the HDMI connection, I no longer hold the opinion that the picture quality is inferior to the R15. But that doesn't mean it's that much better, either.

If you're looking at a new receiver, and can work out the line-of-sight issues, I would suggest going for the HD DVR. I am teetering on the edge of doing so myself right now. The only reason I haven't done so yet is DIRECTV cannot provide my locals in HD. I watch more shows off my locals than the other channels, so there just hasn't been a compelling reason for me to upgrade yet.


----------



## brian461oia (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok I have a question D* locks the R22's a 480P why not give us the HD feeds so the can have 16.9? I would love to be able to hook in a R22 into my monitor thru HDMI and watch shows in 16.9. I mean they know what receivers you have so its not like someone could add an HD receiver and get HD without paying for it. Or at least lets us who subscribe to HD serivce let us access those channels on the R22. I really don't want to spend another $400 on a receivers for the bedroom and office. D* should be happy I spent $200 on an HR22 for the living room two months ago.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

brian461oia said:


> Ok I have a question D* locks the R22's a 480P why not give us the HD feeds so the can have 16.9? I would love to be able to hook in a R22 into my monitor thru HDMI and watch shows in 16.9. I mean they know what receivers you have so its not like someone could add an HD receiver and get HD without paying for it. Or at least lets us who subscribe to HD serivce let us access those channels on the R22. I really don't want to spend another $400 on a receivers for the bedroom and office. D* should be happy I spent $200 on an HR22 for the living room two months ago.


We all agree with you, and have given feedback to DirecTV. They've changed the R22 once, but they need to unlock the format options and just keep the resolution locked down. IMO, that will probably happen eventually, but it will require a software update that has to be tested, etc., a process that normally takes at least a couple of months.


----------

